
Best Java Books in 2019 - M0dev
https://programmerfriend.com/best-java-books-2019/
======
M0dev

      * Introduction to Java Programming and Data Structures
      * Head First Java
      * Think Java
      * Clean Code
      * Pragmatic Programmer
      * Effective Java
      * Refactoring
      * Java Concurrency in Practice
      * Test Driven
      * Head First Design Patterns
      * Release It!
      * Kotlin in Action
      * Spring in Action
      * Spring Boot in Action
      * Cloud Native Java
      * Spring Microservices in Action
      * Learning Spring Boot 2.0
    

Feel free to add more suggestions for the list. Also make sure to share your
experience with the ones already on the list.

------
masonic
All book links are affiliate links (tag=prgfrd-20).

